# Power Head Off/On



## Stranger (Jul 1, 2004)

to make the long story short, yesterday i turnd off my power head n today my 1 of my piranha start'd digin the sand. i cant realy tell if there getin darker or not cause when i turn the lights off they all turn black, n thats when that 1 starts to dig, but when the lights on they turn to there normal colors or what not,is this a sign of breeding? what you guys think i should do?shot me some pointers on maken my babys breed, thanks . btw i have 5 piranhas that i had for over an year , n they size bout 5 to 6 inchs all 5 different but lately they been very very aggresive.. i thought it was cause of my power head, thought mayb the water pushes them towards each others spot so they mite of fought , but mayb i was wrong? sign of breeding? hopfully ..


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

Most piranhas get darker/lighter when the lights are off/on.

Don't know about the digging though.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Need more info on your tank setup. Does not seem like breeding behaviour to me. Probably a behaviour that has been occuring and first time you've noticed. Any updates?


----------



## Stranger (Jul 1, 2004)

hmmm, i guess your right..







i was hoping they would breed some time soon, they seem to be getin along fine now.. but most the time they are tryin to bite each other or what not but yeah, im at work most the day so i cant realy keep an eye on my tank. also what do you mean by the set up? its a 60g with 5 (5~6') been together ever since they where like the size of a dime, o yeah almost forgot bout the digging. the biggest n the darkest one does it once in awhile, right in the middle of the tank, just starts pickin up the sand n spiting it back out a lil further away ( sorry for my pro english haha =X )


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

are you using any live plants? usualy when reds breed in sand. there is live plants involved.


----------



## Stranger (Jul 1, 2004)

i have fake plants that they always tear up


----------



## frankyo (Oct 20, 2004)

I'm not sure the 60g tank is good enough for them to breed I might be wrong but I got a 210g and mine breed in that and another thing is the p's would stay black when the lights on or off when they are going to breed. The only reson I say this because mine have breed 3 times since January.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

noone did answer about the powerhead being on or off?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Doesnt seem like prespawnning. Looks like its just sifting for food.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

So does the powerhead on or off help with their breeding at all? Like shut it off and turn it back on maybe in a day or 2?


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

might be that they are cramped in that 60 gallon


----------

